# Watch out for snakes



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I was at camp cooking on the grill when I came across this. Be careful!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I have killed 3 Copperheads so far this year in just the last 3-1/2 weeks.
The longest was 32" & the other 2 were 24" ea.
If you kill them, cut their head off & bury it in the ground.

I saw this lovely 5 footer in one of my hen houses a week ago.


.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I saw this lovely 5 footer in one of my hen houses a week ago.
> 
> 
> .


Wonder what kind of snake that is?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

You should have let that 5'er go . That's a King Snake and they eat the bad snakes .


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

It looks like a chicken snake

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Texican89 said:


> It looks like a chicken snake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


 X2


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

scwine said:


> Wonder what kind of snake that is?


It's a Juvenile (young) Rat Snake.
Texas snake pictures can be found here Texas Snakes



Paul Marx said:


> You should have let that 5'er go . That's a King Snake and they eat the bad snakes .


Who says I didn't let it go ?
The bad thing is when they find chicken eggs, they don't leave them alone so I have to relocate them down the road elsewhere.
They're good to have around if they don't bother my chickens or my Ridgebacks.
It's not a King Snake.
King Snakes are black with tiny white or yellow spots.
See pictures in the link above.

I have quite a few Rat Snakes around here.
I have relocated a couple to the back fence line that were 6'6" long.
They eat lots of mice & rats around here.

I also have a few big King Snakes & a couple Coachwips that are fun to watch when they come around.

.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Bass-Tracker said:


> It's a Juvenile (young) Rat Snake.
> Texas snake pictures can be found here Texas Snakes
> 
> Who says I didn't let it go ?
> ...


Glad you don't kill every snake you see like most people. I get tired of hearing that. I don't even kill poisonous ones unless they're on the porch or something unreasonable like that.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

rjackh said:


> Glad you don't kill every snake you see like most people. I get tired of hearing that. I don't even kill poisonous ones unless they're on the porch or something unreasonable like that.


I like having the Rat Snakes around even tho they don't get all the mice & rats. I still put traps in my sheds.
I'm not scared of snakes but, I do respect them for what they are.
I have been eye ball to eye ball with King Snakes & they don't try to bite.
I use a snake pole to catch Rat snakes if I need to & even handled a couple 6' specimens when I relocate them to the back fence line.
People just need to look for them when out & about so they don't have a bad mishap.

.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

+1
I like to keep the system in balance here. I've only beheaded a couple copperheads that were heading into the house. My youngest ridgeback got bit by one when she was a pup & her head swelled up like a balloon.









Most the time the snakes just get relocated or ignored. The coral snakes always get moved, the thought of respiratory shutdown doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I like snakes, there more predictable than humans.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Reel Cajun said:


> Only good snake is a dead snake


 X2:wink:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Reel Cajun said:


> Only good snake is a dead snake


They do more good than harm... Fear isn't a substitute for logic


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

poco jim said:


> X2:wink:


X 3, no matter what the tree huggers say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anti-tree-hugger here...
Snakes are good, just don't be dumb with them


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

*copperhead*

I would pay you $40 for that big copperhead. I need them for dog training. www.snakebreaker.com


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang it I let him crawl away.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Went to the brazos friday for a few hours an had to relocate due to the snakes lol they'd come right up to me while I was fishing. Then spent the weekend in trinity an came across the biggest snake ive ever seen trying to retrieve one of my jug lines from under a tree. Left the jug line an got outta there didn't sut around long enough to identity it but it had to be about 10ft. Yall be careful an aware because they are out there think


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Killled this big boy up at Penwaugh this morning! He was wrapped around my stringer and i have to throw one catfish back! We seen a total of three or four this weekend! We have been at Penwaugh going on three years now seen tons of gator but not snakes!


----------

